# Not Rat, But Mice



## Knacker Nibbles Snow (Jul 12, 2011)

I know this is a Rat forum... but as I cannot find a mouse forum that 
1: Is active
2: Is Up to date
3: Is being used regulary by members...
I have been looking on this forum for advice.
I just thought I better introduce my crew, as i have been looking around for a while.
My Female Mouse is Snow, who is just beautiful.
My 2 Males are Knackers and Nibbles. 
They all share a cage (The female cannot get pregnant due to some medical condition), and it is my first time owning mice... well any rodent in that case. 
But I love them so much... I am amazed how much I look forward to seeing them in the morning!

Unfortunatly they are not from a breeder, but a local (but very animal friendly) pet store. Knacker and Snow were given to me after a family member rescued them from a childcare centre, Or they would have been snake food. And if I did not take them in, they were going to be drowned... and i just could not let that happen... :'(
Nibbles was a pet shop (the local one) baby... but he was so adorable... looking at me with his eyes... and well... I'm sure you know how that story ends.
i will not be getting any more mice... And am thinking that when they do go to the rainbow bridge (hopefully a long time away) I will look into getting a rat 
(Well 2 as I have learnt it would be better for my rat to have a friend )


Anyway, thank you for reading this... and again I am sorry if this forum os strictly for rat owners...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I don;t see an issue with this 

I do ask that you contribute to some rat conversations, even if it's just questions or comments. You can learn for when you get rats someday 

I love meecers, I used to have them, but they all passed away. They were great pets and I had loads of fun.
I had Andrew, Chester, Tommy, Charlie, and James.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do I dare ask who told you about the medical condition for your female mouse? How long has she been living with the boys?

there is the FunMouse, but they welcome feeder breeders which I found upsetting. I was part of a UK mouse forum but it shut down with no warning.

Try the FunMouse, its the best out there.

I need to find a better diet for my mice...I took in 3 young females to live with my natal rat and they are all fat now. :/


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I post over at The Fun Mouse forum. They seem to be really decent over there. 

How long have you had your mice? Males can almost NEVER live together long term. This is just something to keep in mind as they mature. You will probably eventually have to look into separate housing for one of your boys. 

I also would be wary of keeping her in with the boys. You can't really take people's word when it comes to things like that. I would separate her, watch for signs, and once you're sure there's no chance of babies, get her a friend to live with.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have to jump in here and if I sound rude, sorry. But you MUST separate those boys, or one day you'll come out to find parts of one strewn around the cage and the other bleeding and near death. It's graphic, but I've heard awful stories and the risk is not worth it. 

I also would separate the doe.

I am on thefunmouse,and I reccomend that site.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

lilspaz68, my fiance has had two mice (both rescues, at different times) and we've fed them both Oxbow Regal rat and small amounts at a time of fresh organic vegetables and neither ended up overweight according to their exotics veterinarians.


----------

